
Show HN: Collect feedback from your team like a boss - cezarfloroiu
https://feedbackmeter.com/
======
sweb
This seems like a blatant copy of an existing product called Know Your Company
([https://www.knowyourcompany.com](https://www.knowyourcompany.com)), which
has been around for several years. The pricing structure is identical,
although you undercut them by 50%, and the Monday/Wednesday/Friday questions
are ripped verbatim from Know Your Company.

